# Major Problem



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Working for this lady who is selling her home and moving to Spain. She wants this repaired without replacing any wood. What are some of your ideas to make this happen? JMCP and I kinda came up with something and it may not work. Don't wanna spilled the beans on what we came up with until it works. Cause if it doesn't work, NEPS will have a field day with me.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh.....she is aware this may not happen and everything is in writing. This is what she wants and we're giving it a shot.


----------



## toddcla2002 (Jan 16, 2008)

You don't. That needs to be replaced. If I had to "fix" it with epoxy I would be charging more than the cost of replacing it with wood. Also if there is a problem down the road I don't want my name on that shoddy work. I think your customer has unreasonable expectations and is trying to save money in a place that is very inappropriate.

~todd


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

toddcla2002 said:


> You don't. That needs to be replaced. If I had to "fix" it with epoxy I would be charging more than the cost of replacing it with wood. Also if there is a problem down the road I don't want my name on that shoddy work. I think your customer has unreasonable expectations and is trying to save money in a place that is very inappropriate.
> 
> ~todd


I 100% agree, I am aware and she is aware. I decided that I'll give it a shoot and give her what she is paying for. We are doing some interior work for her and we're gonna paint the front of her house. She knows that there is a very high chance that this will not happen. She just wants a band-aide on it so she can sell. This job was a separate bid and we came up with an idea that may or may not work.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

.....C'Mon man! ...Would I do that? ....Without replacing it I guess you could Redi-Patch the bejesus out of it and sculpt a peice of wood ...she's spanish? ...she hot? ....Pic?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>looks like you have a can of Redi-Patch ready to go in the pic.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> .....C'Mon man! ...Would I do that? ....Without replacing it I guess you could Redi-Patch the bejesus out of it and sculpt a peice of wood ...she's spanish? ...she hot? ....Pic?


She is French and her husband is Spainish


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TH

Tough situation. I think if I had to do that, I would get alot of epoxy under the dangling spindles, block up the bottom rail to level again and install horizontal members on top of the bottom rail (similar to the ones under the top rail) and fasten the crap out of everything, although it looks like that end section of bottom rail is incapable of fastener purchase. That would be a very temporary fix and not a great idea as it would allow more water to become trapped on the bottom rail. Sucks when the only ideas we can come up with are not very good ideas. 

Ultimately, it would be easier to take the darn thing apart and install in new bottom rail.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> TH
> 
> Tough situation. I think if I had to do that, I would get alot of epoxy under the dangling spindles, block up the bottom rail to level again and install horizontal members on top of the bottom rail (similar to the ones under the top rail) and fasten the crap out of everything, although it looks like that end section of bottom rail is incapable of fastener purchase. That would be a very temporary fix and not a great idea as it would allow more water to become trapped on the bottom rail. Sucks when the only ideas we can come up with are not very good ideas.
> 
> Ultimately, it would be easier to take the darn thing apart and install in new bottom rail.


V, thanks for the positive post. I know and she and hubby know this is a very temporary fix. I have a feeling that she will be replacing after there is a home inspection.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>looks like you have a can of Redi-Patch ready to go in the pic.


You are wrong brother. :001_tongue:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey Tim what are you looking at to replace one 2x4 on the bottom? spindles still workable? It has to be cheaper to replace with man hours to putty up and paint.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Hey Tim what are you looking at to replace one 2x4 on the bottom? spindles still workable? It has to be cheaper to replace with man hours to putty up and paint.


Hey MAK, spindles are still in fair shape and workable. That rail is pretty big, should have taken more pics. This is the only section that is really bad with minor repairs in other areas. She was stern about not replacing wood.........Whats a brother to do????? The price I gave her to do the repairs was high so, I can't complain. I am and she is going in this with the knowledge of temp. fix.


----------



## Mark of Jacksonville (Feb 8, 2008)

Tim,

On a recent visit to the Burgh, I had shopped at one of those places that resells railings, doors, fixtures etc. near Shadyside. Why not try to locate similar construction at a fraction of the cost of new?

Mark:thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Mark of Jacksonville said:


> Tim,
> 
> On a recent visit to the Burgh, I had shopped at one of those places that resells railings, doors, fixtures etc. near Shadyside. Why not try to locate similar construction at a fraction of the cost of new?
> 
> Mark:thumbsup:


Hey Mark, We're gonna give this method a shot first and see what happens. I guess if it comes down to it, I will replace even though she'll fight me on it. By the way, this home is in the Sewickley area. That resale store,,,, was the name Construction Junction?


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Man, Just "trip" and fall through that mother. Then replace it will new WOOD. The home inspector will probably call for replacement on his report anyway. BTW how is it that replacing the bottom 2X4 is more expensive than the hours you will spend trying to create wood.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> she's spanish? ...she hot? ....Pic?


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> Man, Just "trip" and fall through that mother. Then replace it will new WOOD. The home inspector will probably call for replacement on his report anyway. BTW how is it that replacing the bottom 2X4 is more expensive than the hours you will spend trying to create wood.


I can guaranty this will need to be replaced after a home inspection.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Tim, on a side note--- that baby is freaking me out!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>looks like you have a can of Redi-Patch ready to go in the pic.


:laughing: I carry a can of Ready Patch with me everywhere I go.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> Tim, on a side note--- that baby is freaking me out!


Homey, Scott enjoys it so, I have it there in honor of him.


----------



## Mark of Jacksonville (Feb 8, 2008)

timhag said:


> Hey Mark, We're gonna give this method a shot first and see what happens. I guess if it comes down to it, I will replace even though she'll fight me on it. By the way, this home is in the Sewickley area. That resale store,,,, was the name Construction Junction?


Yes, that's the place.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Mark of Jacksonville said:


> Yes, that's the place.


Heard lots about it, I'll have to check it out some time soon.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

I missed the mystery solution. But I have one, and used it on small areas.

Theres a liquid you pour right onto rotten wood and it makes it hard again.
It's a bitch to find, and no, I didn't google it. But it's out there. It's clear and the consistency of water. That and readypatch (whatever that is) would be the only options.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Man, I hate these "just put a band-aid on it until we can do it right" !!

I won't add to the voices of the peanut gallery saying "REPLACE TO MUTHA" because I realize I am preaching to the choir.

I just wonder about about the mindset of these people who are spending TWICE the amount of doing it right - OH that's right, you said they were French-Spanish (insert your own xenophobic nationalistic slur here).

AND, BTW, Don't flush that baby !! It makes me look good !!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

daArch said:


> I won't add to the voices of the peanut gallery saying "REPLACE TO MUTHA" because I realize I am preaching to the choir.
> 
> AND, BTW, Don't flush that baby !! It makes me look good !!


Thanks Brother.


AND, BTW, you look like a mean dude. The kind you would want around when something goes done.:boxing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't go by the avatar. That was a Halloween pix.

I'm the kind of guy when I sense trouble will back down and say:











(Been waiting all day to have an excuse to post this


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> Man, Just "trip" and fall through that mother. Then replace it will new WOOD.


LOL:yes:


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Go find Harry Potter and borrow his magic wand.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

timhag said:


> ...She wants this repaired without replacing any wood....



I'd like 47.2 mil and a supermodel wife while you're at it please


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

timhag said:


> She was stern about not replacing wood.........Whats a brother to do?????


Tell her no
It's a liability thing
Even if she swears she won't sue you later, that doesn't mean anything in a court of law
You get hosed


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

slickshift said:


> I'd like 47.2 mil and a supermodel wife while you're at it please


I hear ya Slick....this lady is nuts for this request. Oh....found smilies of you guys doing a gig.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Tell her no
> It's a liability thing
> Even if she swears she won't sue you later, that doesn't mean anything in a court of law
> You get hosed


Slick, I have everything in writing to cover my ass. I come to find out some roofer smacked her on the head for $20,000.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> Slick, I have everything in writing to cover my ass. I come to find out some roofer smacked her on the head for $20,000.


Isnt it a bummer when you have to follow that guy?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Isnt it a bummer when you have to follow that guy?


Was a criminal act what this guy did. She had a roof leak and he comes in and applies polyurethane over the damage area and charged her 20 grand.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, if you can sell a $20,000 roof repair and never bring a shingle on site. you've got some nads. I always thought people got conned when they chose the cheapest. Just goes to show you. 

All this type of stuff does is hurt the rest of us, honest, hardworking contractors.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> Wow, if you can sell a $20,000 roof repair and never bring a shingle on site. you've got some nads. I always thought people got conned when they chose the cheapest. Just goes to show you.
> 
> All this type of stuff does is hurt the rest of us, honest, hardworking contractors.


They brought in some supplies and fiddled around for awhile to make it look as if they were getting something done. 


Nice signature Homey


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I had a similar situation a couple of years ago. Guy was selling the place, I agreed at his urging just to "slap some paint on it" so it would look good. Now, it's been a couple of years, and the place is still on the market, and guess what, the lousy job that the customer demanded looks like crap. At least he's willing to pay to have it done right this time.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

EricTheHandyman said:


> I had a similar situation a couple of years ago. Guy was selling the place, I agreed at his urging just to "slap some paint on it" so it would look good. Now, it's been a couple of years, and the place is still on the market, and guess what, the lousy job that the customer demanded looks like crap. At least he's willing to pay to have it done right this time.


I see the future b 4 my eyes


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Tim, 
C'mon, your a pro and playing with this stuff? I have some spare wood in the basement that could do the job for you. Honestly, this will likely bite you in the *ss at some point, you know the drill. Make sure none of your friends buy the house, if she cuts corners there, I can only imagine what else is going on!!!
Keir


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I think we might have sold her on replacing it after showing her even our skilled bandaids aren't working, but simply wasting time & money. We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Hey Tim what are you looking at to replace one 2x4 on the bottom? spindles still workable? It has to be cheaper to replace with man hours to putty up and paint.


Hey MAK, those are actually 6 x 6's....like JMCP said, we talked her into having us replace them.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Hey MAK, those are actually 6 x 6's....like JMCP said, we talked her into having us replace them.


If replacing the rotted out pieces, you need 2 6x6x16s & 2 6x6x12s. Bottoms need angles cut on the tops to form an almost triangle. The spindles are so so and probably wouldn't make it when trying to fix the other stuff. They're just a bunch of 2x2s though so easy to cut up new ones.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

timhag said:


> Slick, I have everything in writing to cover my ass.


Truly, that doesn't matter
First baby crashes through that thing your azz is in court when the *Insurance Company* sues you to try and get some of the money back that they just shelled out to Mumsy and Dada
The person who signed that paper is out of the loop
Wouldn't hold up anyway...
Having a waiver on paper is actually worse....it pretty much proves you knew the repair was faulty

Seriously, I'm not kidding


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

timhag said:


> we talked her into having us replace them.


Ahhhh.....


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

slickshift said:


> First baby crashes through that thing your azz is in court


Slick, you must have sent a wave to us when we were talking with her because this is exactly what we told her. How did you do that?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Just a thing I do, I guess


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JMCP and I started to do the replacement today. Put 4 hours in and got both sides demo-ed and reconstructed 1 side. We'll complete the job tomorrow. Bottom pic is during and top is complete.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Timhag

Wow! You really are a handy fellow! That looks great...and I bet you feel alot better about it. And it didnt probably cost too much more than if you tried to goop it all together with epoxy.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks V, around $800.00 over the original bid.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Looking good!!!


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

timhag said:


> $800.00 over the original bid.


Looking even better!!!!!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Looking even better!!!!!


Thanks slick


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> And it didnt probably cost too much more than if you tried to goop it all together with epoxy.


Lumber alone was $546. Looks alot better though. :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Still, when weighed against a fat lawsuit, no problem. Hats off to you guys for getting the right thing done, in spite of the bad situation you were presented with.


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

:thumbup:How bout that, it looks great, not to mention the fact that you guys wanted to do the job right and no doubt feel a great amount of satisfaction from your results. Great Job !!:thumbup: Happy painting and carpentering. Paul.


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice!
Glad you were able to get her to up the quote.
Keir


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

The finished product. :thumbup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

looks great, now the client needs to do something with that floor.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> looks great, now the client needs to do something with that floor.


It's BAD. Tim end up fixing one of the pieces while we was working without even being asked cause it was so unsafe.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

:laughing: The carpentry is really good, but who in the he!! painted that mess?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> :laughing: The carpentry is really good, but who in the he!! painted that mess?


Haggerty and Morgan, best painters in the burgh.:thumbup:


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Just scanning some old posts, but what 's with the 2x on top of the deck edge? Is it right on the deck or a little bit off? My wifes nephew did one like that on another house we have and it pisses me off when I go to wash it. But he put the 2x right against the deck all the way around except at the steps.


----------

